# Replacement Hard Drive with New Experience



## Jonathan DeKock (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi all,

I have a Tivo Bolt+ 3TB whose hard drive failed. I replaced it, but couldn't find a 3TB drive, so I got the 2TB WD blue, very similar to what was in it before, but a little smaller. Everything worked fine, and it was easy to swap out and came right back up.

However, Tivo suggested I upgrade to the "new experience". I thought what the heck, let's try this. Now it is stuck at the new "starting up" screen and can't get started. My internet research indicates this is because the drive is different than their expected 3TB drive.

Anyone have any ideas on how to restore this thing to a functional system? I tried other drives I have in the house, but they all get stuck the same way - at the "starting up" screen of the "new experience". So it seems whatever the "new experience" did it modified the firmware, not just the contents of the hard drive....

Thanks for your help!

Jonathan


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Can you list the specific model of drive you got? It may not work w/the new experience aka TE4 (IIRC).

There was the list at List of drives that don't boot under TE4 21.x on Bolt.


----------



## Jonathan DeKock (Dec 5, 2021)

It is a WD20SPZX.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Jonathan DeKock said:


> It is a WD20SPZX.


Known to work drive Toshiba MQ03ABB200 2TB 5400RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 2.5" (15mm) Mobile Hard Drive - 3 Year Warranty


----------



## Jonathan DeKock (Dec 5, 2021)

Thanks! Guess my computer now has an extra 2GB drive...


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Jonathan DeKock said:


> It is a WD20SPZX.


Besides it being on the list, List of known SMR drives and Googling for _WD20SPZX shingled_ alleges that the drive is shingled, so even if it worked, it won't work for very long.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

I made a thread with all 2.5 CMR 2TB and 3TB drives ever made far as I know. If it's on the list it should work, even with TE4. If it's not on the list would be SMR, never recommended for a Tivo, even running TE3.

2.5" 2TB and 3TB CMR drives for Tivo Bolts


----------

